# WTB: Turkey decoy(s) and call(s)



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi all, Im looking at getting into turkey hunting this year for the first time (since the two failed attempts with my uncle when I was 11 doesn't count) and was wondering if anyone had a decoy or two and calls that they weren't using and would let go for cheap. don't want to spend a ton of money when im first starting. I would be super appreciative. located in cache valley. thanks!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Jmgardner said:


> Hi all, Im looking at getting into turkey hunting this year for the first time (since the two failed attempts with my uncle when I was 11 doesn't count) and was wondering if anyone had a decoy or two and calls that they weren't using and would let go for cheap. don't want to spend a ton of money when im first starting. I would be super appreciative. located in cache valley. thanks!


If no one speaks up you can find some really affordable stuff at the dreaded wal-mart. Cherokee sports has a hen decoy for $13.00. Worst case you may have to go that route. Good luck.

http://www.walmart.com/search/?query=Turkey+decoys


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I've got two feather flex decoys you can have. You would have to pick them up though. I live in garland. I replaced them with Avian x this year. Quite happy with the upgrade.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've found decoys don't much matter. What matters is your call (without which decoys definitely don't matter at all). Learn to talk turkey, then mess with decoys.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Great point finnegan, but i figure they cant hurt so only help even if just a little right? and captain, ill send you a pm. Greenhead, i am definitely not above walmart at all. but figure if i can get some quality used gear for near walmart prices ill just go that route. thanks for the info though!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

You can pick up a feather flex type hen or Jake at scheels for 15$. Slate call would be a good one to pick up and learn to use as well. Diaphragms are cheap too......


----------

